# Frustrated



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2007, been on 50mcg of Synthroid. I don't have any recent blood work, my doc is sending me a lab slip. I feel like absolute crap. It feels like my heart is racing and my chest is tight. I assume that's because I'm hyper right now.

Do I just have to wait this out? I've never felt this bad, I am mostly hypo so this is a new feeling to me. I'm hesitant to go to the ER because I don't think there is much to be done.

I see my doc on 6/18 and I will do my blood work this week. I'm frustrated with the swings and how bad I feel. I used to work out, I'm the fattest I have ever been and totally out of shape.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome. I'm sorry you feel "like absolute crap."

If you feel you are dealing with a medical emergency, then by all means, go to the ER.

Take a look at this article about thyroid storm, which absolutely IS a medical emergency:
http://thyroid.about.com/od/hyperthyroidismgraves/a/thyroidstorm.htm

Keep us posted, and take care of yourself!

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BunnieO said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2007, been on 50mcg of Synthroid. I don't have any recent blood work, my doc is sending me a lab slip. I feel like absolute crap. It feels like my heart is racing and my chest is tight. I assume that's because I'm hyper right now.
> 
> Do I just have to wait this out? I've never felt this bad, I am mostly hypo so this is a new feeling to me. I'm hesitant to go to the ER because I don't think there is much to be done.
> 
> I see my doc on 6/18 and I will do my blood work this week. I'm frustrated with the swings and how bad I feel. I used to work out, I'm the fattest I have ever been and totally out of shape.












Gosh; it sounds like you have gone way hyper and really..............it might be best to get in to your doctor sooner or go to the ER.

What day do you do your blood work?

What kind of labs are you getting?

Any of this?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What was the criteria for diagnosing you with Hashimoto's?

Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just playing devil's advocate here......and I really don't need an answer......but has something in your life changed over the past few weeks that's causing anxiety?


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your responses. I'm actually feeling a little better.

I'm pretty sure I'm hyper right now. I have always had very high antibodies and the doc said I've had blood work that is in the Graves range and also very hypo. (don't know the exact numbers anymore) when I first saw him back in 2007 he actually thought I had Graves. The time between my blood work and seeing hum for the first time was about 6 weeks so he repeated the blood work. I plummeted to hypo so he ordered an ultrasound. I have several nodules on the right side of my thyroid.

This is dumb but I didn't realize I had PMS so I think that also affected me last week.

I have the lab slip so I'm going to get my blood drawn tomorrow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BunnieO said:


> Thanks for all your responses. I'm actually feeling a little better.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm hyper right now. I have always had very high antibodies and the doc said I've had blood work that is in the Graves range and also very hypo. (don't know the exact numbers anymore) when I first saw him back in 2007 he actually thought I had Graves. The time between my blood work and seeing hum for the first time was about 6 weeks so he repeated the blood work. I plummeted to hypo so he ordered an ultrasound. I have several nodules on the right side of my thyroid.
> 
> ...


If you like, share your lab results and ranges when you get them.

Did you schedule an ultra-sound?


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you! As soon as I receive the results I will post them.

In the past I have asked my doc about the possibility of removal of my thyroid. He prefers the conservative approach and I do appreciate that but I'm tired of the roller coaster. He said that once it's out you can't put it back, which is true. He also said that he's seen patients with similar complaints (joint pain, muscle pain, weight gain) that don't get better after surgery.

When I had the ultrasound the tech was very nice and told me that some of the nodules were as big as 2 cm big. She kept telling me she wasnt supposed to interpet anything but I could see th nodules. She asked me if I knew there were so many.

Anyway, I feel bad for my husband because I'm always tired or cranky. I know he feels helpless and he has a hard time understanding just how bad your thyroid can make you feel.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well...you really should considera biopsy of anything over 1cm.

Have you had a radioactive iodine uptake scan yet?


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

No radiactive uptake, he didn't seem to think anything looked out of the ordinary and nothing has changed.


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

Update - in saw the doc, he said my blood work was perfect. I told him how I was feeling and he said that even though my blood work is good we need to adjust my meds.

The plan is to slowly increase my dose from 50 mcg to 88 mcg. With a higher dose it will take some of the stress off my thyroid. He also put me on a low dose of Celexa to help with the anxiety. Once I stabilize at 88 mcg we can talk about Cytomel. It's too soon after a thyroiditis attack, if he added Cytomel now it would just send me back into a hyper attack.

I am glad to have a plan and I'm so relieved he listened to me. He wants me to call him in 3 weeks and check in with him.

Thanks so much for all your replies! I really appreciate all the support. I didn't get my actual blood work numbers, I forgot to ask for specifics. But I have another lab slip that he wants me to hang on to for 6 weeks. I will ask for copies.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BunnieO said:


> Update - in saw the doc, he said my blood work was perfect. I told him how I was feeling and he said that even though my blood work is good we need to adjust my meds.
> 
> The plan is to slowly increase my dose from 50 mcg to 88 mcg. With a higher dose it will take some of the stress off my thyroid. He also put me on a low dose of Celexa to help with the anxiety. Once I stabilize at 88 mcg we can talk about Cytomel. It's too soon after a thyroiditis attack, if he added Cytomel now it would just send me back into a hyper attack.
> 
> ...


If and when you get copies of results and ranges, we would like to have a look.

I gather your doctor did not do any of the antibodies' tests listed below?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

No, nit this time. He has in the past and I have high thyroid antibodies. I've taken Selenium to try to lower them but so far I haven't been successful.


----------



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

Saw the rheumo last week, I did NOT like him. I have never met such a condescending doc before. After 10 min, no tests, no physical exam he "diagnosed" me with Fibromyalgia. He told me I was fat, yes fat. "when you are fat it's hard on your joints". I am 10-15 lbs overweight.

He told me to start working out 2 min a day. Husband was with me, he said that I go to the gym 2-3 days a week. Doc ignored him, so I said "I work out 30-40 min 2-3 days a week" he told me to go to Sears and buy a recumbent bike.

He said he treats fibromyalgia with Cymbalta & Lyrica. I said no, I'm not taking medication like that without tests to rule out RA or Lupus. That made him downright angry. He said fine, I will throw every blood test at you.

He did not want to engage and answer my questions, he put words in my mouth. Claimed I said I had widespread pain all over my body. Um, no I said my chief complaint is my hip joints.

So I took the blood work slips and got the blood work done, he didn't check the box for me to get copies and lab said that was the only way I could get copies. I'm going to get a referral to another doc and hopefully he can request copies.

Anyway, the increase in Synthroid to 88 mcg has helped but my joints are still stiff and painful.


----------

